# [risolto] Driver NVIDIA

## Inuyasha

Ho installato gli ultimi driver NVIDIA  :Very Happy:   con emerge, sia nvidia-kernel che nvidia-glx, avevo un dubbio devo modificare il file di configurazione di xorg, o me lo modifica lui automaticamente??  e se devo modificarlo cosa debbo mettere??

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by Inuyasha on Mon Nov 29, 2004 1:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silian87

Devi farlo tu. (almeno). Nella sezione della scheda video devi mettere su driver

```
"nvidia"
```

Al posto di

```
"nv"
```

Dovrebbe bastare 

(ah, controlla che all'inizio dell'xorg ci sia (decommentato) Load "glx"

----------

## xoen

 *Inuyasha wrote:*   

> Avevo un dubbio devo modificare il file di configurazione di xorg, o me lo modifica lui automaticamente??  e se devo modificarlo cosa debbo mettere??
> 
> Grazie in anticipo

 

Ciao ti consiglio di leggere Guida Gentoo a NVidia, e' in inglese ma e' molto chiara e sintetica.

Ciao.

----------

## maninthebox1

Se non hai compilato il kernel con genkernel !!! devi aggiungere il modulo nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 o kernel-2.4 (a secondo della versione di kernel che usi!). 

quindi nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 o (2.4)

e scrivi nvidia insieme agli altri moduli se hai già degli altri!!!!

CMQ puoi trovare una guida qui!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.2/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

teoricamente non dovresti modificare xorg.conf!!!

per vedere se funge  scrivi da shell    modprobe nvidia    e vedi se lo carica!

per vedere se lo ha caricato fai da shell    lsmod!  deve essere nell'elenco!

poi prova     startx (semrpe da shell)   Ctrl+D per terminare la sessione X

puoi risp anche in pvt!!!!!Last edited by maninthebox1 on Sun Nov 28, 2004 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> devi aggiungere il modulo nvidia in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 o kernel-2.4 (a secondo della versione di kernel che usi!) soprottuttn o se non hai compilato il kernel con genkernel !!!

 

Puo usare anche coldplug/hotplug che forse e' meglio

----------

## molesto

si e aggiungere anche

Options "RenderAccel" "true"

a xorg.conf

----------

## maninthebox1

le cose automatizzate come coldplug/hoplug possono essere comode da una parte ma anche svantaggiose dall'altra!

questo è un mio giudizio!  mai fidarsi fino in fondo della macchina...meglio gestirla da noi!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> le cose automatizzate come coldplug/hoplug possono essere comode da una parte ma anche svantaggiose dall'altra!
> 
> questo è un mio giudizio!  mai fidarsi fino in fondo della macchina...meglio gestirla da noi!

 

Vero ma non ho mai visto io un suo mal funzionamento

----------

## maninthebox1

non intendo dire che non funziona!!!!

ti faccio un esempio!!! ho abbandonato winzoz per 2 motivi principali: 1 perchè è un sistema di tipo privato... 2 perchè non lo riesci a gestire come vorresti!

ti carica tante di quelle troiate (concedetemelo) in modo automatico che neanche te lo immagini e non pui dirgli di non farlo!

I sistemi Unix sono belli e comodi per tanti motivi!

uno di questi motivi e che puoi gestirti tutto! soprattutto se si sceglie una distro cpme gentoo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *maninthebox1 wrote:*   

> ti carica tante di quelle troiate (concedetemelo) in modo automatico che neanche te lo immagini e non pui dirgli di non farlo!

 

Concordo ma coldplug carica solo i moduli necessari nulla di piu'.

----------

## maninthebox1

ok! basta altrimenti continuiamo in eterno! e non aiutiamo il nostro povero amico!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ok! basta altrimenti continuiamo in eterno! e non aiutiamo il nostro povero amico!

 

Daccordo, ma maninthebox1, stai calmo   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:  , qui siamo tutti per dire le nostre idee liberamente, non serve agitarsi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maninthebox1

io sto calmissimo! non mi sono per niente agitato!

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> io sto calmissimo! non mi sono per niente agitato!

 

Ok, ok, ho capito che il punto esclamativo probabilmente lo interpreti come un punto o una visrgola  :Laughing:  , scussa, ma dava l'idea di agitazione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maninthebox1

si. molte volte uso il punto esclamativo per comodità...non per dare un tono incaXXXto al testo! (come adesso)

e vi chiedo scusa per questo.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> e vi chiedo scusa per questo.

 

Figurati, era solo un chiarimento   :Very Happy:  . 

Ora continuiamo ad aiutare chi ha bisogno, anche per non andare troppo OT   :Smile: 

----------

## Inuyasha

Quando carico il modulo mi dà un warning

localhost root # modprobe nvidia

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - NVIDIA

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

Module nvidia loaded, with warnings

e poi il xorg non mi parte mi dà errore dice NVIDIA kernel not found o qualcosa simile 

basta rimettere vesa invece di nvidia e funziona di nuovo che faccio?  :Shocked: 

----------

## silian87

Il warning ti informa solo che la licenza del driver nvidia non e' la GPL. Per ora puoi mettere vesa, almeno fin quando non si risolve (o anche nv dovrebe andare).

----------

## Inuyasha

Ora che ho riprovato mi dice:

the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.4496, but this X module is version 1.0.6111   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## maninthebox1

ma hai ricompilato il kernel???

o hai fatto emerge sync?

----------

## Inuyasha

NO avevo messo prima i driver NVida scariacati dal sito e poi ho mesos quelli con emerge. ma ho disinstallato tutti i driver e poi li ho reinstallati e ora funziaona  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Alllora tag [risolto] al titolo

----------

## calvizia

poichè io sono sempre ignorante in materia.... volevo chiedere:

1) come posso accedere alla console non X per installare i driver?

2) una volta installati i driver scaricati dal sito Nvidia occore fare qualcosa? a mano?

Ciao e grazie

PS: meglio scaricare i driver dal sito nvidia o cone emerge?

e con emerge cosa bisogna emergere??

GRAZIE

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> 1) come posso accedere alla console non X per installare i driver?

 

ctrl+Fnumero

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> PS: meglio scaricare i driver dal sito nvidia o cone emerge?
> 
> e con emerge cosa bisogna emergere??

 

Meglio mettere quelli in portage

```
# emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

----------

## calvizia

dopo aver emerso con:

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

questo è l'errore......

                 from nv.c:14:

/usr/include/asm/apic.h:88: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/smp.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from nv-linux.h:61,

                 from nv.c:14:

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:66: error: `CONFIG_NR_CPUS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/include/asm/smp.h:66: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[1]: *** [nv.o] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 150, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

si può risolvere?

GRAZIE

----------

## randomaze

Come hai compilato il kernel? A leggere sembra che tu abbia selezionato il supporto smp dimenticandoti di selezionare qualcos'altro...

----------

## mtto

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> dopo aver emerso con:
> 
> emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> 
> questo è l'errore......
> ...

 

Hai il processore in overclock? Questo è un errore tipico... I banchi di ram sono a posto?   :Cool: 

----------

## calvizia

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai il processore in overclock? Questo è un errore tipico... I banchi di ram sono a posto?  

 

non ho overclock e la ram.... spero vada bene... almeno con windows non ho riscontrato nessun problema... speriamo benee...... LOLLast edited by calvizia on Mon Nov 29, 2004 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

[mod]

Quotiamo con un po' di umanità! Esiste il tasto "reply" oltre al "quote". Quotate solo quando è necessario!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/mod]

----------

## calvizia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Come hai compilato il kernel? A leggere sembra che tu abbia selezionato il supporto smp dimenticandoti di selezionare qualcos'altro...

 

Dove avrei sbagliato secondo te??

Grazie........

-I. -I/usr/src/linux/include -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error nv.c

In file included from nv.c:14:

nv-linux.h:48:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [nv.o] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 150, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Sembra che manchi un certo file? modeversions.h?

GRAZIEEEEEEE

----------

## MyZelF

Processor type and features -> Symmetric multi-processing support

Disabilitalo, ricompila il kernel e riprova, a meno che tu non abbia un sistema multiprocessore o con hyperthreading.

----------

## calvizia

non ho compilato con quell'opzione.

Però per sicurezza ricompilo. 

Grazie.

----------

